# Season Pass for new Dr. Who can't make up its mind...



## Sartori (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello

Yesterday I made a season pass for the new Dr. Who series on the sci fi channel. I have an R10. At first it wouldn't show up in the to do list and the season pass showed none scheduled also. Last night they were there, two episodes on this Friday night. Today their gone again?? 

Anybody know why this is happening? There isn't any conflicts since Battlestar is over for awhile

Thanks


----------



## Sartori (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello

Just a follow-up, if I change the recording options from first run only to repeats and first run then it shows up in the to do list. So is Tivo seeing these as repeats then instead of first run only?

Thanks


----------



## MirclMax (Jul 12, 2000)

See this thread:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=290056

Summary: Its an "original air date" issue.


----------



## Dayton-Dave (Jan 11, 2002)

Sartori said:


> Just a follow-up, if I change the recording options from first run only to repeats and first run then it shows up in the to do list. So is Tivo seeing these as repeats then instead of first run only?


As it was mentioned in the other thread the airdates are the original British ones, so TiVo thinks they are all repeats. There is also a problem if you set your Season Pass to repeats & first runs, you will get ALL of the Dr. Whos. On Friday 3/17, the SCI-FI Channel repeats the Eastern time showings again at 11:00PM & 12 Midnight so that the west coast Pacific Time zone has a Primetime showing too. You will end up with two recordings of the same shows. Also starting next week they will show Dr. Who from the following week just before the NEW episode on Friday Night. I also believe they will show the Friday show several times during the week too. I have ended up setting recordings on my own without setting a Season Pass. What a mess they have made of this.


----------



## ebf (Mar 21, 2005)

Dayton-Dave said:


> ...You will end up with two recordings of the same shows...


Actually, even though the air dates are incorrect (for the US), since the show descriptions are unique, your TiVo is smart enough to recognize and record each episode only once when the SP is set to "Repeats and First Run"." However, if you set the SP for "All with Duplicates" you WILL get every showing, duplicate or not.


----------



## Bierboy (Jun 12, 2004)

Dayton-Dave said:


> ...There is also a problem if you set your Season Pass to repeats & first runs, you will get ALL of the Dr. Whos....


As EBF said, first run and repeats does NOT give you all. I set it up that way, and all it picked up were tonight's first two and next Friday's ep.


----------



## sieglinde (Aug 11, 2002)

The printed TV Guide says this is a two hour episode and my Tivo says it is two one hour episodes. 

confusing?


----------



## Sartori (Feb 5, 2005)

Hello

Thanks for the info, well I set it up for repeats and first run. Now its showing just one two hour episode for tonight which is the first two first runs. 

And on Sunday its showing that its going to record the first two episodes again but seperately.....

sheeez.....

What a mess indeed....


----------



## mick66 (Oct 15, 2004)

ebf said:


> Actually, even though the air dates are incorrect (for the US), since the show descriptions are unique, your TiVo is smart enough to recognize and record each episode only once when the SP is set to "Repeats and First Run".


Except when scifi re-airs any episode that you've already watched and deleted. Those will get recorded again.

edit:
except for epidodes that fall under the 28 day rule.

edit (9/23/06):
The upcomming 2nd season doesn't seem to have the UK air dates, so a SP set to first run only should work properly.


----------



## john-duncan-yoyo (Oct 13, 2004)

Someone on the DTiVO list had two separate recordings one for the first hour and one for both hours. I haven't had a chance to check mine yet. It's fairly low on the preference list due to the late night repeat schedule.

At least we finally get to see it.


----------



## windracer (Jan 3, 2003)

mick66 said:


> Except when scifi re-airs any episode that you've already watched and deleted. Those will get recorded again.


No it won't. That's the difference between "Repeats and First Run" and "All (with duplicates)" If you watch and delete an episode, the TiVo won't re-record it for another 28 days. Hence the message in the recording history:



> This episode was not recorded because the same episode appeared in the Now Playing or the To Do Lists within 28 days of this broadcast. In Recording Options, change "Show Type" to "All (with duplicates)" if you want it recorded each time it airs.


----------

